# meditation



## sam your (Jun 22, 2018)

meditation is a grate why to get ready for martial arts or any port of life i can teach any one, just shoot me a message


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 22, 2018)

And I can teach you to spell. It's great not grate


----------



## sam your (Jun 22, 2018)

lol sorry i'm not so good at spelling


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 23, 2018)

If you're sending out an advertisement, or trying to market to someone, proper spelling/grammar is important. Otherwise your market's first impression of you is bad.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 23, 2018)

so what are your qualifications?  what kind of meditation do you teach;  transcendental, heart rhythm, kundalini, guided, insight/ vipasanna,  RInzai Zen, Soto Zen, Trantic?
without actually meeting in person how do you propose to teach and how can that be effective?
why is meditation a way to prepare for martial arts?  what do you thing the benefits are of meditation and how does that relate to martial arts?

all of these questions should have been answered in your first post if you wanted people to respond positively.


----------



## sam your (Jul 8, 2018)

i'm not selling anything i just like to talk to people about my training i like to do all meditation but seeing that i'm not wonted here i think i'm going to leave


----------



## pdg (Jul 8, 2018)

sam your said:


> i'm not selling anything i just like to talk to people about my training i like to do all meditation but seeing that i'm not wonted here i think i'm going to leave



Maybe you should meditate on how you present yourself...


----------



## Anarax (Jul 9, 2018)

I can't find the video, but Frankie Boyle(comedian) said Meditation was invented to get annoying to isolate themselves and be silent.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jul 9, 2018)

First.  Let me welcome you to MT.

Second, please do not take the others messages to be taken as we do not want you to participate.  The issue is this forum contains a lot of practitioners of various disciplines that have a tremendous amount of experience.

Your opening post had very little information regarding "your" experience, and what you were offering.

Meditation is a very large field of study/practice.  We just wanted to better understand what you know and how it would be presented in an on-line form.

Third, There are many forum participants that English is not their primary language and thus their spelling/grammar may not be the best.  This said, you didnt offer any details about who you are or where you are from.

lastly,

Fourth, this forum is on the internet.  Snarky responses should be expected no matter your skill/experience.  It just happens.

Welcome again.  Hope you find a way to stay and participate as you see fit.


----------

